# Wiring for Cigarette lighter adaptor to Battery Charger



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,
Is anyone able to advise please?

I have a C-Tek battery charger, about five years old. I am wanting to charge my car via the permanently live auxilliary 12v cigarette lighter type socket, as opposed to the actual cig lighter socket which works via the ignition.

The reason for this is that the vehicle battery is under the front passenger seat, and is a pain to get to.

Is it feasible to charge the vehicle battery via the auxiliary socket?

If so, C-Tek market an adaptor which has the required 12v accessory plug on one end and an adaptor plug to attach to the charger at the other end.

C-Tek have however changed the design of the plug on the latest models, and the adaptor plug they now supply is not compatible with the older model charger which I have. 


I am seeking to make up my own connector lead using a 12v cigarette lighter type accessory plug.

The two leads to the plug, red and black require soldering within the accessory plug, one to the central spring-loaded contact, and the other to a wire loop which makes the side contacts.

It is obviously important which way round I solder the wires.

Is anyone able to advise on this please?

The charger is a 'Multi XS 3600' model, with various charging modes. 

Hoping that you are able to advise, and the above makes sense.

Thank you, in anticipation.

Roger


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Roger

It is feasable to charge via a permanantly connected cigar lighter type socket ... as long as it is correctly fused and the normal wiring to the charger will see the +ve (red ) wire connected to the center pin of the plug.

I had not realised that the new Cteks had different connectors but the old Ctek used these Tamiya/Kyosho type model race car connectors ( used on battery powered remote controlled model race cars)

So if you would like to stick with the original connection fitted to the Ctek get some of these










Battery Connectors from Maplin << ( these are the loose male fittings that you can get rather than the ones shown in the picture which have leads already attached ...you can just make up a suitable long lead with these :wink: )

Female fittings are here these are the type fitted to the lead from the Ctek: Female (listed as kyosho) <<

I have been using these connectors to help keep all my various bits of 12v kit compatible .... I have leads made up using them for all sorts of accessories ...they work well are reasonably cheap, carry a good electrical load, cannot be wrongly connected* and are easy to source ... maplins or any good model shop have them.

Mike

*but you do need to be careful when soldering then on ..to get it right :wink:[


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Spykal,
Thanks for your prompt and helpful reply.

Yes, the connectors I have are as you describe, the Tamiya/Kyosho type, (knew I had seen them before when I re-built an R/C car for my lad years ago). 

I will look round for one as you have suggested.

The auxilliary socket in my car which I intend using is factory fitted from new, in the back for kids to play their game consoles with I assume, so I reckon it will be correctly fused.

However, just asa precaution could you advise whether I should fit an in-line fuse to the adaptor I am making, and if so, what ratting of fuse.

The charger is rated in normal charge mode at 14.4v/3.6A, and 14.7v/3.6A for cold-weather charging.

Once again,
Many thanks,
Roger


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

prof20 said:


> snipped : However, just as a precaution could you advise whether I should fit an in-line fuse to the adaptor I am making, and if so, what ratting of fuse. The charger is rated in normal charge mode at 14.4v/3.6A, and 14.7v/3.6A for cold-weather charging.
> 
> Once again,
> Many thanks,
> Roger


Hi again

If you buy a "good Quality" cigar lighter plug it will already have an internal "in line" fuse ( the cheapo versions seem to omit the fuse :wink: ). You will have to check the rating of the fitted fuse when you buy the plug but I think they usually fit 5 amps fuses as standard and that would be suitable.

Mike


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks again Mike.

Roger.


----------

